
Ask HN: Good Discussion Board for Stocks and Investing? - euroclydon
What forums&#x2F;discussion&#x2F;websites&#x2F;blogs do you visit frequently to discuss and learn about stocks, currency and option trading?
======
stargrazer
[https://www.elitetrader.com/et/](https://www.elitetrader.com/et/)

------
ry4n413
[http://seekingalpha.com](http://seekingalpha.com)

